# Closure of Gastrocutaneous Fistula



## ssmith612

Looking for a CPT code for Closure of Gastrocutaneous fistula using fibrin glue via injection. No incisions were made, simply injected tract with the glue. Thanks


----------



## staceyruggles@gmail.com

*Gastrocutaneous fistula closure*

I need help finding the correct CPT code for endoscopically-placed metal clips to close a gastrocutaneous fistula. Can anyone help me with this? Thanks Stacey


----------



## colorectal surgeon

How about 44650	 Closure of enteroenteric or enterocolic fistula with a 52 modifier?


----------



## staceyruggles@gmail.com

I think this works best. Thanks a lot.


----------



## m.edwards

44650 would refer to the closure of a fistula between loops of the small bowel or the small bowel and the colon, not a fistula between the stomach and the skin.


----------



## tategc

How about 43870 with 686.9 as the dx code?


----------

